# What is the best method to achieve no KH buffering?



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I found easier way. No KH buffering


What would be the best method to achieve no HK buffering?
I have access to RO drinking water. Prior to the last water change I had not used this water in the fish tanks. Is this the best method?
Will aqauasoil achieve no KH buffering with hardwater?
Does no KH buffering mean no magnesium dosing?

thanks,


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What do you mean by no kH buffering? 

Having no carbonic hardness in your water? 

I was under the impression that was a necessary buffer.

Also why would you want no KH?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

It is discussed in this thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-fertilizing/27522-low-kh-and-ph-crash.html?highlight=KH+buffering
why -


> fish are much happier and plants grow even healthier.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Because we dose CO2 in planted aquariums we are changing the pH. CO2 as carbonic acid will lower the pH. On the opposite side is high pH created by KH. (Baking soda and CO3 make KH.) So, CO2 is pushing pH down and KH is pushing it up. Some people think that high KH will stabilize pH. This is wrong. High KH will take pH too high when CO2 supply is stopped. 

If you use tap at stable and moderate KH level you are ok. But if you use RO that has zero KH and you try to dose KH then you will run into instability problems. Plants and fish hate it. In such case you are better of not dosing any KH and let it be. Naturally, CO2 is a very mild acid and will stabilize around 5 pH. 

Most sensitive fish larvae survive first days only in pH of around 5. Not at 7. So how this could be bad?


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Edward said:


> But if you use RO that has zero KH and you try to dose KH then you will run into instability problems.


What problems, exactly?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Elkmor said:


> What problems, exactly?


Never ending fluctuations, stressed fish, bad plant growth and increased algae. The key is to keep it simple.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Edward said:


> Never ending fluctuations.


Of what kind? I can support pretty stable kH. It's easy - just dissolve backing soda in changing water. Difference in pH can't be avoided with large water changes when CO2 is supported. Am I missing something?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Yes, you can do it the right way, but some people keep adding, testing, diluting and mixing all the time. It takes weeks for plants to adjust to new conditions.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Edward, is the need for buffering just another of the many myths that have passed for the "rules" for growing plants? It seems to me that you have done a pretty thorough job of demonstrating that buffering is non-essential. I know I have trouble keeping KH stable with bicarbonate of soda, but I believed it to be essential to do so to avoid "pH crash". You seem to be saying that "pH crash" will not lower the pH below 5.0 even if the solenoid sticks open, the regulator needle valve is nudged too high, and the tank runs out of liquid CO2. Am I correct?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> Edward, is the need for buffering just another of the many myths that have passed for the "rules" for growing plants? It seems to me that you have done a pretty thorough job of demonstrating that buffering is non-essential. I know I have trouble keeping KH stable with bicarbonate of soda, but I believed it to be essential to do so to avoid "pH crash". You seem to be saying that "pH crash" will not lower the pH below 5.0 even if the solenoid sticks open, the regulator needle valve is nudged too high, and the tank runs out of liquid CO2. Am I correct?


That is correct. Carbonic acid is a very mild acid.


----------

